
Debugging the Linux kernel with JTAG - MoshePupkin
http://www.eetimes.com/design/embedded/4207333/Debugging-the-Linux-kernel-with-JTAG
======
flatulent1
What are good debugging and development tools for a novice to use to get
experience with Linux on a device with JTAG, such as one of those popular old
Linksys routers? (perhaps using openwrt source as a starting point)

I'd like to use one that has hidden USB ports (like the T-mobile version of
the wrt-54g) to make the printer logging output of another device accessible
through the router web server cheaply and with minimal space/power
requirements. The printer is fed serial data, as found with gas pump printers.

